# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Caber help

## ElkDiesel

Prolactin is on the higher range (16) Looking for a US domestic source for cabergoline if possible. Thanks fellas

----------


## 956Vette

hard to find local, only a fraction of compounding pharmacies make available around these parts (often resort to ordering from India), gl

----------


## Testie

> Prolactin is on the higher range (16) Looking for a US domestic source for cabergoline if possible. Thanks fellas


I haven’t been able to find a domestic source but I went on a fairly high dose of Tren Ace and used masteron and proviron and had no problems with prolactin

----------

